# Overseas newcomers boost Australian population



## Editor (Oct 30, 2012)

Australia's population has increased by 1.6% with Western Australia seeing the biggest growth and Tasmania the slowest, new figures show. The data from the Australian Bureau of Statistics also shows that during the year to the end of June 2012, natural increase and net overseas migration contributed 42% and 58% respectively to total population growth. [...]

Click to read the full news article: Overseas newcomers boost Australian population...
Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------

